# Levelstop Gilde "Hordlinge" sucht Mitglieder



## Traski (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wir sind die Hordlinge auf dem Server EU-Durotan und wie der Name schon sagt, spielen wir auf Hordenseite. 

Wir sind 4 Leute, die einfach den alten Content nochmal erleben möchten, das bedeutet: 

Levelstops auf den Stufen 60, 70, 80, 85 und die alten Raidinstanzen einfach nochmal bestreiten.

Erster Stop wird auf Level 60 sein, wir werden dann solange auf der Stufe bleiben, wie die Leute Lust dazu haben und erst dann weiter auf 70 ziehen usw. 

Es wird keine großartigen Regelungen geben in Hinsicht auf Aktivität der Leute, wer langsam ist, der lässt sich Zeit wer schneller ist, der muß auf die anderen eben warten.


Wir werden so 20 Leute brauchen um das Vorhaben um zu setzen, durch die neuen Talente, Glyphen usw. wird man keine 40 Mann Classic oder 25 Mann BC, WOTLK mehr benötigen. 

Wer Lust hat sich zu erkundigen soll einfach auf den Server Durotan kommen, dort einen Charakter erstellen auf der Hordenseite und entweder: 

Minro, Anitheb oder Pumphoof anreden und wir laden euch ein. Oder ihr bewerbt euch im Forum unter: http://hordlinge.enjin.com


Grüße die Hordlinge


----------

